# Bees, almost bees, wasp, flies...



## rico.29 (Apr 18, 2021)

Well, finally everything i'm please with R5 AF , with RF 100-500mm


----------



## Fredster (Feb 23, 2022)

Here is a Bee I got this summer using the Canon 7D II with a Canon 100mm Lens


----------



## Maximilian (May 15, 2022)

Some wild bees (aka. solitary bees) at an insect hotel. I didn't get the species.
The sun was in the back left, so the hotel was in the shadow and the bees in a wonderful highlight


----------



## AndyFranklin (Sep 17, 2022)

R5 24-240 @ 130mm f6.3 1/1600 ISO 800


----------

